# Deep Tracks - The Rolling Stones - "12 x 5"



## Guest (Aug 28, 2018)

View attachment 107174


Please *choose up to eight selections* for this particular poll.

On all polls created if you click on the number of votes following the song title the username of all voters and their chosen selections will appear.

The tunes themselves will be found below the poll itself as links rather than as embedded videos due to bandwidth issues for those who wish to reacquaint themselves with a tune that may have receded a bit too far into the past to be remembered with the clarity that came when they were first released...

Next up is - The Rolling Stones - "12 x 5"

"12 X 5" is the second American studio album by The Rolling Stones, released in 1964 following the massive success of their debut "The Rolling Stones" in the UK and the promising sales of its American substitute, "The Rolling Stones (England's Newest Hit Makers)".

The album, like its predecessor, largely features R&B covers. However, it also contains three compositions by the developing Mick Jagger/Keith Richards songwriting team, as well as two group compositions under the pseudonym "Nanker Phelge". "12 X 5" is notable for featuring the first, and less often heard, of the Stones' two versions of Jerry Ragovoy's "Time Is on My Side", with a prominent electronic organ instead of the better-known version's electric guitar.

After sessions in Chicago in June 1964, the Stones' UK label Decca Records released the five-song EP "Five by Five". Because EPs were never a lucrative format in the US, London Records - their American distributor at the time - spread its songs across an album, adding seven new recordings to create a release of 12 songs by five musicians, hence the album's title. The rest of the songs were singles "It's All Over Now" and "Time Is on My Side" with their B-sides, plus three that were later included on "The Rolling Stones No. 2". Decca would use the same cover (minus the lettering) for the band's second UK album, "The Rolling Stones No. 2", in early 1965.

A bonus track has been added - the UK release (electric guitar version) of "Time Is on My Side".

Source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/12_X_5

Your commentary on any and every aspect of the album and especially any memories reawakened as a result of the poll is welcomed.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2018)

"*Around and Around*" -










 - (Live video)

"*Confessin' the Blues*" -






"*Empty Heart*" -






"*Time Is On My Side*" - (organ intro) -






"*Good Times, Bad Times*" -






"*It's All Over Now*" -










 - (Live video)

"*2120 South Michigan Avenue*" -






"*Under the Boardwalk*" -






"*Congratulations*" -






"*Grown Up Wrong*" -






"*If You Need Me*" -






"*Susie Q*" -






"*Time Is On My Side*" - (electric guitar intro) -










 - (Live video)


----------

